# [gelöst] Die 3Com 3C905B-TX funktioniert nach der install..

## cng

hallo zusammen

leider habe ich immernoch probleme mit meiner installation. ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit 

gentoo auf meiner maschine zu installieren. leider bisher ohne erfolg. ich hatte es bisher immer

mit der stage1-pentium3... versucht. ich installierte die gentoo- und vanilla-source.

ich benutzte einmal den genkernel, das andere mal versuchte ich es manuel, da der genkernel 

immer mit fehlern beendete. auch dies funktionierte nicht. der grund war immer meine netzwerkkarte. 

ich habe nun die stage1-x86... verwendet. desweitern habe ich vanilla-source installiert und den kernel manuell konfiguriert. 

ich habe diesmal übrigens die installation aus der knoppix 3.4 heraus ausgefüht.  auch diesmal bringe ich die eth0 

nicht zum laufen. ich habe auch nach lösungen gesucht, aber leider hat keine geholfen.

ich verwende folgende hardware:

compaq deskpro 450, mit der netzwerkkarte 3com 3c905b-tx fast eatherlink xl pci 

in den kerneloptionen habe ich hoffentlich alles nötige ausgewählt (bin nicht 100% sicher)

zusätzlich habe ich in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.4 das modul 3c59x gewählt. 

in der /etc/conf.d/net habe ich die # wo nötig entfernt (gateway)

folgentes passiert beim start des systems:

der pc startet, grub auch. kurz bevor man sich mit dem username anmelden kann, 

erscheint die fehlermeldung:

```
eth0: unknown interface: no such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: no such device

Faild to bring eth0 up

ERROR: problem starting needed services

       "netmount" was not startet
```

ich bitte um hilfe, damit ich endlich gentoo geniessen kann.

danke an alle

michael

----------

## moe

Hast du das Modul auch in autoload eingetragen ( in deinem Fall /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4) ?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## cng

hallo moe

ja, das habe ich 

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4,v 1.1 2003/0$

#

# Note that this file is for 2.4 kernels.  If you need different modules

# for a 2.5 kernel, you can create /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.5

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

3c59x
```

danach habe ich auch modules-update ausgeführt

gruss

michael

----------

## ossi

 *cng wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in der /etc/conf.d/net habe ich die # wo nötig entfernt (gateway)
> 
> michael

 

hast du eth0 auch eine ip bzw. dhcp zugewiesen ?

was sagt denn 

```
lsmod
```

kannst du das modul hier sehen? 

eventuell mal 

```
modprobe 3c59x
```

 aufrufen und auf eventuelle fehlermeldungen achten.

----------

## cng

ja, ich habe die ip, broadcast, netmask und gateway vergeben. 

hier nun meine lsmod: 

```
Knoppix / # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted 

ext3                   64164   1  (autoclean) 

jbd                    46356   1  (autoclean) [ext3] 

mga                    99480  10 

autofs4                 8756   1  (autoclean) 

af_packet              13512   0  (autoclean) 

agpgart                42628   3 

sb                      7796   0 

sb_lib                 33582   0  [sb] 

uart401                 6052   0  [sb_lib] 

sound                  55276   0  [sb_lib uart401] 

soundcore               3428   4  [sb_lib sound] 

3c59x                  25456   1 

serial                 51972   0  (autoclean) 

pcmcia_core            39712   0 

rtc                     6940   0  (autoclean) 

cloop                   9092   2 

ieee1394              183044   0 

usb-storage            61024   0  (unused) 

usb-uhci               21644   0  (unused) 

usbcore                57600   1  [usb-storage usb-uhci] 

aha152x                30520   0  (unused)
```

das sagt modprobe 3c59x 

```
Knoppix / # modprobe 3c59x 

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.23-xfs/modules.dep (No such file or directory)
```

was nun? 

danke 

michael

----------

## moe

Und was sagt lsmod und ifconfig -a wenn du nicht mit knoppix, sondern von Platte startest?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## cng

hallo maurice

also bei lsmod kommt folgende meldung:

Module     Size Used by Not tainted

und wenn ich ifconfig -a eingebe, kommt nur die angaben

des lokalen loopback "lo"

??

gruss

michael

p.s. bis morgen, heute muss ich leider schluss machen..

----------

## MrTom

Hast Du die Netzwerkkarte auch wirklich im Kernel drin?

Schick doch auch mal einen "dmesg" nach dem Gentoo-Boot.

Und suche mal nach 3c59x in /lib/modules

```
find /lib/modules/ |grep 3c59x
```

Wenn er es findes starte es mal mit insmod oder modprobe.

----------

## cng

@MrTom

Ich habe dmesg ausgeführt und x screenseiten an infos erhalten. ich finde aber keine netzwerkkarte

```
find /lib/modules/ |grep 3c59x
```

leider kommt danach nur der promt, aber leider ohne infos.

ob ich aber im kernel wirklich das richtige gewählt habe??

ok, habe gerade knoppix gestartet und obiges nochmals

durchgespielt. und siehe da, in dmesg ist die karte aufgeführt

auch 

```
find /lib/modules/ |grep 3c59x
```

barchte mir die nötigen daten.

was und wo habe ich was falsch gemacht??

was nun?? hilfe!, ich möchte doch endlich gentoo  :Sad: 

gruss michael

----------

## cng

ich habe nochmals die 

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4
```

angeschaut. da ist die 3c59x drin und das # wurde entfernt. müsste ich noch igend was emergen? 

sorry die ...frage..

----------

## rockhead

irgendwie habe ich den eindruck, das du nach dem kernel bauen ein 

```
make modules modules_install
```

vergessen hast[/quote]

----------

## cng

@rockhead

ich kann dir nicht mit sicherheit sagen, dass ich das bei der

installation ausgeführt habe. das werde ich aber sobald als möglich probieren...

hier noch mein kernelausschnitt. ich habe zuviel gewählt, aber

ich hofte das problem so lösen zu konnen 

```
[*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)                                                             ? ?

  ? ?          < >   Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support                                                 ? ?

  ? ?          < >   Sun GEM & Apple GMAC support                                                       ? ?

  ? ?          [*]   3COM cards                                                                         ? ?

  ? ?          < >     3c501 "EtherLink" support                                                        ? ?

  ? ?          < >     3c503 "EtherLink II" support                                                     ? ?

  ? ?          < >     3c505 "EtherLink Plus" support                                                   ? ?

  ? ?          < >     3c507 "EtherLink 16" support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                      ? ?

  ? ?          <*>     3c509/3c529 (MCA)/3c579 "EtherLink III" support                                  ? ?

  ? ?          <*>     3c515 ISA "Fast EtherLink"                                                       ? ?

  ? ?          <*>     3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support                      ? ?

  ? ?          < >     3cr990 series "Typhoon" support                                                  ? ?

  ? ?          < >   AMD LANCE and PCnet (AT1500 and NE2100) support
```

hoffe das das nicht grad katzfalsch ist    :Smile: 

gruss michael

----------

## dakjo

Wenn du die Karte im Kernel fest einbindest brauchst das Modul nicht zu laden.

----------

## rockhead

so kannst du das modul nicht finden ... wenn du es fest in den kernel eingebaut hast.

was sagt denn

```
dmesg | grep 3c5
```

----------

## cng

ich habe nun den pc neu gebootet und habe mich unter gentoo eingelogt.

leider bringt auch 

```
dmesg ? grep 3c5
```

keine info

was mich nach wie vor iritiert ist, das mit der liveCD und der knoppix

alles wunderbar geht. aber sobald ich genkernel (viele fehler) oder den 

kernel manuell kompilieren will es einfach nicht klappt.

was habe ich blos fergessen/falsch gemacht?

ich muss für heute schluss machen, da ich noch ne familie

habe. sollte ich vieleicht das bios updaten und dann nochmals

mit der installation anfangen?

danke und gute nacht

michael

----------

## MrTom

```
<M>     3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support
```

Mach doch mal ein Modul draus. Bei den anderen auch, oder gleich aus den Kernel raus...

Denke aber auch, dass Du wohl irgendwo einen Fehler drin hast...

Ist /boot aktiviert. Was sagt  "mount" ?

----------

## cng

 *Quote:*   

> Mach doch mal ein Modul draus. Bei den anderen auch, oder gleich aus den Kernel raus... 

 

wenn ich wüste wie das geht  :Smile: 

mount sagt, dass z.B dev/hda3 xfs sei. xfs? was soll das?

das sollte doch ext3 sein!!

Im geschäft habe ich heute gentoo ohne netz prima installiert

ich habe da aber ein 750er compaq. der erkennt die eepro100.

leider geht das zuhause nicht  :Sad: 

ich suchte nach einem bios für meine kiste, da das datum 2.10.99 anzeigt.

aber auf der homepage von compaq soll noch einer was finden,

vorallem wenn man nur weiss, dass es sich um einen compaq deskpro ep/sb handelt.

ich fand keine bios für meinen pc  :Sad: 

----------

## MrTom

Wenn Du ext3 hast, aber xfs angezeigt wird. Dann hast Du es nicht in /etc/fstab geändert.

Als Standard ist dort XFS eingetragen. Überprüfe mal Deine fstab!

Von * -> M geht mit Leertaste  :Wink:  Oder was meinst Du?

Kernel... Steht doch in der Installations-Doku wie das geht?!?!?!

----------

## cng

hi,

leider kein erfolg  :Sad: 

ich habe die fstab abgeänder xfs -> ext3

ich habe die datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 angeschaut

und ich habe die installationsanleitung nochmals angeschaut. 

leider schafte ich es nicht, mir alle module anzuzeigen.

ich habe mal versucht das e100 zu installieren. das hat geklappt und wird

unter /lib/modules/kernel/drivers/net auch angezeigt e100.o

leider weiss ich aber nicht, wie das modul 3c59x emerged wird.

kann ich mir irgendwie die liste vom startprozess anschauen. da giebt es gewisse fehler, 

dass gewisse module (3c59x) usw. nicht geladen werden können.

es geht aber zu schnell, um zu schauen, was da alles steht.

beim einloggen steht da aber noch 

```
Failed to bring eth0 up

ERROR : Problem starting needed servises

        "netmount" was not stardet
```

was kann ich dagegen tun??

ich danke für jede hilfe

michael

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

ich habe gestern noch gesehen, dass meine scsi karte nicht erkannt/geladen wird. könnte das ein problem verursachen?

könnte es was bringen, wenn ich eine andere Netzwerkkarte einbauen würde? 

Ich muss eh noch ein paar teile einkaufen gehen. falls ja, welche?

eigentlich reicht hier eine billige karte...

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## RealGeizt

 *cng wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> leider kein erfolg 
> 
> ich habe die fstab abgeänder xfs -> ext3
> ...

 

hast du ein 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

schon gemacht?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *cng wrote:*   

> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich habe gestern noch gesehen, dass meine scsi karte nicht erkannt/geladen wird. könnte das ein problem verursachen?
> 
> könnte es was bringen, wenn ich eine andere Netzwerkkarte einbauen würde? 
> ...

 

ich habe exakt die selbe netzwerk karte und wie du siehst bin ich im internet  :Smile: 

also, keine neue karte.

was für eine scsi karte ist das?

ein controller für scsi geräte nehm ich mal an?!

schreib mal hin, was für geräte an dem controller dran hängen und was für ein controller du hast. 

genaue bezeichnung bitte.

----------

## cng

@RealGeizt

 *Quote:*   

> hast du ein 
> 
> rc-update add net.eth0 default 
> 
> schon gemacht?

 

ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen, wann ich das zum letzten mal gemacht habe (was für ein anfänger)   :Smile: 

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich das ohne probleme nachholen kann..

der scsi-controler ist eigentlich nicht wichtig, der ist einfach drin. zur zeit hängt da nichts dran.

du meinst, es reicht, die karte im /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 anzugeben? 

sollte ich auf etwas besonderes im kernel achten?

danke und gruss

michael

p.s. ich bin momentan nicht beim pc, erst heute abend..

----------

## cng

ich habe heute abend den scsi-controler entfernt und gewisse einstellungen im kernel geändert. 

es erscheint aber immer die selbe meldung, dass netmount nicht gestartet sei. was ist netmount? 

ich war heute noch in einem pc-geschäft und habe mir ne netzwerkkarte gekauft, welche spotbillig war. 

ok, billig ist nicht gleich das beste, aber es war die einzige, welche linux draufstehen hatte.

ich werde die karte morgen (wenn möglich) einbauen. wie ist das. kann ich die einfach reintun, 

im kernel die änderung machen und das wars? hat jemand folgende karte:

trendnet te100-pciwa

wenn ja, welche einstellung wurden im kernel gemacht? ok, ich weiss, dass ich es mit knoppix nachschauen kann

----------

## kahler

Ist bestimmt eine mit RTL8139 Chipsatz. Da heißt das Modul 8193too. einfach dieses Modul noch zusätzlich im Kernel aktivieren, dann ein 

```
make dep && makeclean bzImage modules modules_install
```

 machen und den Kernel nach /boot kopieren (vorher eventuell mounten nicht vergessen).

Falls du einen neuen Eintrag in deinem Bootloader (Grub oder Lilo) für den neuen Kernel anlegen möchtest, dann dieses noch tun bzw. den alten Eintrag entsprechend abändern.

PS: Die 3C905C ist eine der besten NICs die ich kenne (Mal abgesehen von den Serverkarten des gleichen Herstellers) und funkioniert unter Linux eigentlich bestens wenn nicht sogar am besten

----------

## noleti

hat bestimmt nen realtek-chipsatz, versuch es sonst doch einfach nocheinmal mit knoppix und dann per lsmod das modul herausfinden

----------

## RealGeizt

 *kahler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Die 3C905C ist eine der besten NICs die ich kenne (Mal abgesehen von den Serverkarten des gleichen Herstellers) und funkioniert unter Linux eigentlich bestens wenn nicht sogar am besten

 

Genau, ich habe die gleiche und noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt!

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

ich habe die netzwerkkarte gewechselt und im kernel gewisse

einstellungen gemacht. danach habe ich wie vorgeschlagen 

weiter gemacht. und zu meinem entsetzen, es brachte nichts.

also da muss grundlegend etwas falsch sein. aus diesem

grund installiert ich mein system nochmals neu und verwende

die neue netzwerkkarte mit dem RTL8139C chip.

falls es dann immer noch nicht geht, fliegt dieser pc und

ich besorge mir einen andern..

ich werde mich jedenfalls hier melden, und das resultsat mitteilen.

danke nochmals an alle

----------

## RealGeizt

 *cng wrote:*   

> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich habe die netzwerkkarte gewechselt und im kernel gewisse
> 
> einstellungen gemacht. danach habe ich wie vorgeschlagen 
> ...

 

du scheinst viel geld zu haben  :Very Happy: 

hast du jetzt mal ein

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

gemacht und neu gestartet?

wenn ich mir bei jedem kleinem problem neue hardware kaufen würde, dann wäre ich arm...kann ich auch so schon nicht, da ich nicht sehr reich bin  :Smile: 

----------

## cng

@RealGeizt

ja, ich habe 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

ausgeführt und neu gestartet.

reich? das ist relativ   :Smile:  mal im ersnst. eine netzwerkkarte

kostet nun wirklich kaum noch was (umgerechnet 15-20Euro).

und was den pc anbelangt. der pc den ich momentan für gentoo

benutze ist ein PIII 450. ich kauf nun auch nicht grad immer

ein neuer   :Confused:  klar, ich habe schon nocht schnellere, aber

dort kann ich wegen der hardware kein linux drauftun (bereu)

sobald canopus endlich ein treiber macht, kann ich dann 

endlich auf linux wechseln...

ok, bis dann und nochmals herzlichen dank

michael

----------

## cng

es funktioniert   :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

hallo zusammen. endlich funktionierts. ich habe wie oben erwähnt

die netzwerkkarte gewechselt und mein system neu aufgesetzt. ich weiss

allerdings nicht was nun schlussendlich der fehler war, vermute

aber, dass es an der installation gelegen hat.

zur zeit installiere ich xfee usw.

ich danke nochmals allen beteilligten, welche mit geholfen haben oder es versucht haben.

DANKE!!

ich wünsche allen einen schönen sonntag.

michael

----------

